# Dogs with Kidney Failure and Raw Diet



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I was wondering now since I am going to take Cassie tomorrow for her Echo Cardiogram, that is everything is ok with her heart, I want to do her a Blood Work also to make sure is nothing wrong with her.
At the same time, I was wondering what you do if a dog that is RAW Feed has something in her kidneys. My vet told me when Chloe had Kidney Failure that if she live, must be keep in a Special Diet. 
What you do with a Dog with Kidney Failure that is been Raw Feed in that case?
Cassie is drinking water normal and peeing normal, but since what happen to my Chloe I am paranoiac with something like that can happen to her.
PS- Sorry for the misspelling in the Topic Name. I tried to fix it, but looks like you can not edit it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There's really nothing different you'd do for a kidney failure dog. There's no better diet than the natural one for a dog that is sick. It doesn't make sense to put a dog on an unnatural diet when they're even more vulnerable to disease.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with DaneMama. :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Now, keep in mind I'm no expert, but would it make sense to put her on a lighter meat, like chicken?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Kidney failure is the very reason I switched my animals to raw. My cat ended up with ARF and my research led me to raw diets. Then I figured, if I'm switching Milner, i may as well switch everyone!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

It is good to know, so no surprises when you get to the vet. I hope she is fine, but I don't want to take any chances if they found something and I can not communicate with you guys before making a decision.
So, no reason ever to switch my dogs to any different diet, right?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

They'd probably try to push Hill's k/d on you. If this ever happens...stand your ground and be strong! LOL.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I would think that if she did have kidney issues switching to a diet with less moisture, like kibble, would be bad!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They will probably tell you a high protein diet is bad for her kidneys.


----------

